# Archive > Open content archive > News Archive >  Server crashed!

## I Robot

As regular visitors might have noticed, we've had downtime. Big time.
The board is once again functional - I'll now set about making it look like home again.
We have lost 3 days in posts. I'll try to recover what I can.
More news shortly.

----------


## I Robot

Things should be looking normal now. If anything seems broken, please post a message.

I'm going to pm posts that seem to be missing to the original poster. You should be able to just copy and paste. This is taken from an rss feed to a backup file off server. Unfortunately, this means that posts made in private areas have disappeared into the ether.

----------


## bullfrog

Hi, could I ask with who you are hosting the site with?

----------


## Dave A

Hi bullfrog and welcome. 

Looking at your sig I understand your interest.

Currently the site is hosted by Diamatrix. Initially we were on local IS servers, but had to move offshore with the ongoing IS Telkom peering issues  :Mad:

----------


## bullfrog

I only do international hosting at the moment too, so if your looking for something reliable just contact me. 

We do daily back ups, so your data will never disappear in case we have server issues  :Wink:

----------


## Dave A

Thanks, bullfrog.

Maybe you can pm or email me some info on the technical aspects of your hosting, packages and support. I've been pushed pretty close to looking elsewhere on a few occasions already and I'd say the current service is pretty well on its last chance.

I've also got a couple of new sites to set up within the next month or so where I'd need Frontpage server extensions.

----------

